# Icepack idea



## Oneofeach (Aug 21, 2011)

I am 7 days post surgery. WHen I got out of the hospital I was having trouble finding an icepack that wouldn't slip off or put pressure on my throat. My husband came up with this great idea and filled an ziplock bag with ice and put it inside a pillow case. Then wrapped it around my neck like a scarf. It has been a lifesaver!! Just wanted to share with you all :hugs:


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I wonder if a frozen bag of English peas would work? It sounds silly but isn't necessity the mother of invention? 

How long do patients generally need icepacks?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Oneofeach said:


> I am 7 days post surgery. WHen I got out of the hospital I was having trouble finding an icepack that wouldn't slip off or put pressure on my throat. My husband came up with this great idea and filled an ziplock bag with ice and put it inside a pillow case. Then wrapped it around my neck like a scarf. It has been a lifesaver!! Just wanted to share with you all :hugs:


You mean you will share your husband?? Ha, ha!! Just kidding!

What a nifty idea and what a caring husband. Good for you and I hope you feel a lot better!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Oneofeach said:


> I am 7 days post surgery. WHen I got out of the hospital I was having trouble finding an icepack that wouldn't slip off or put pressure on my throat. My husband came up with this great idea and filled an ziplock bag with ice and put it inside a pillow case. Then wrapped it around my neck like a scarf. It has been a lifesaver!! Just wanted to share with you all :hugs:


Great idea! Glad it has helped! What a kind hubby!  Hope you are feeling well!


----------



## rockabette (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for this.... im due for surgery on the 27th and will have everything ready!!


----------

